# [SOLVED] BSOD storport.sys



## WildZ

Hi everyone, 

[here is my specs:

Intel Core i7 [email protected] GHz
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P9X79 PRO Rev 1.xx
8 Go Gskill Ram DDR3 @ 800.61 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
Corsair Force 3 SSD - 223.57 Go SATA III (for system and programs only)
Crucial M4-CT256M4SSD2 - 238.47 Go SATA III (games only)]

I tried 8 and decide to get back to 7, with a clean install (full format)
Everything was fine untill few days, my computer decided to reboot randomly with BSOD "storport.sys" 

i ran "whocrashed" to get some info and i had this:

Quote:
On Sun 20/01/2013 20:34:15 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012013-14835-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: storport.sys (0xFFFFF880018F70D2) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF880018F70D2)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storport.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Microsoft Storage Port Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 20/01/2013 20:34:15 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: iastora.sys (iaStorA+0x63AA8) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF880018F70D2)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastora.sys
product: Intel Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver 
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver - x64
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: iastora.sys (Intel Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise driver - x64, Intel Corporation). 
Google query: Intel Corporation DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
I thought it was about the intel rapid storage on the first place.
i've read a lot of stuffs on the web to find out something, i've deleted daemon tools and it's SPTD, i even disable caching on SSD. 
Nothing worked and my computer is still rebooting several times per day...

UPDATE: zip file attached


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*



Code:


GT-I9100 USB \ VID_04E8 & PID_6860 & MS_COMP_MTP SAMSUNG_ANDROID & \ & 7 & 0 & 0000 3373B08E This device can not start.

You had the above *problem device*. Make sure the device is connected and the drivers are up to date.


Crashes all implicate the Intel storage driver minus one. There was one crash that implicated your ASUS USB 3.0 Boost Storage Driver. Regardless, this feels like an SSD related issue to me. 


*SSD Troubleshooting:*The crashes you are receiving are common with SSDs when there are incompatible drivers, hardware, BIOS, or firmware issues. Proceed with SSD troubleshooting: 
Make sure the following are up to date:
SSD firmware
BIOS Version
Chipset Drivers
Hard disk controller drivers/SATA drivers
If you have a Marvell IDE ATA/ATAPI device, make sure the drivers are up to date from the Intel site or Marvell site and not from your motherboard/vendor support site.


If this is a desktop system, try connecting the drive to a different hard disk controller connection, i.e. Marvell instead of Intel, ASMedia instead of Intel, Intel instead of ASMedia or Marvell, etc.


Try doing a power cycle of the SSD. The following steps should be carried out and take ~1 hour to complete.
Power off the system.
Remove all power supplies (ac adapter then battery for laptop, ac adapter for desktop)
Hold down the power button for 30 seconds to close the circuit and drain all components of power.
Reconnect all power supplies (battery then ac adapter for laptop, ac adapter for desktop)
Turn on the system and enter the BIOS (see your manual for the steps to enter the BIOS)
Let the computer remain in the BIOS for 20 minutes.
Follow steps 1-3 and physically remove the SSD from the system by disconnecting the cables for a desktop or disconnecting the drive from the junction for a laptop.
Leave the drive disconnected for 30 seconds to let all power drain from it.
Replace only the drive power connection if it is a desktop, (fully reconnect the drive to the system if it is a laptop) and then do steps 4-8 again.
Follow steps 1-3 again.
Reconnect the drive fully to the system.
Reconnect all power supplies (battery then ac adapter for laptop, ac adapter for desktop)
Start your computer normally and run Windows.
The above steps were a result of: Why did my SSD "disappear" from my system? - Crucial Community

While that may not be your drive, a power cycle should be the same on all SSD drives. See how the system responds after the SSD power cycle.



-----


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

thanks for your answer. don't pay attention to the device problem it's my samsung which is working fine with the computer, i don't know why there is a problem there.
I think it can be linked to the inter rapid storage entreprise, but my drivers are all up to date. 
I checked my SSD firmware and they all up to date too. 
I bought my mobo few weeks ago so i assume it's up to date (and last time i tried to update the bios, i killed my [previous] mobo)


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

I have a Crucial M4 connected to an Intel storage controller with the Intel storage drivers installed and have no problems. I doubt this is a problem with Intel's drivers or controllers or more people would have the same issue. Most likely there is a conflict somewhere related to your two SSDs from different manufacturers and/or which controllers they are using on the motherboard. 

Do you have one drive connected to a Marvell or ASMedia port and the other connected to an Intel port, for instance?


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

I had this trouble before the 2nd ss.

i know i've a drive connected to a Marvell or ASMedia port but i don't know exactly how to see/manage that


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

Consult your motherboard manual to determine which SATA ports are Intel, Marvell, and ASMedia. Try plugging both SSDs into Intel, both into Marvell, or both into ASMedia and see which, if any, provide more stability. ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P9X79 PRO​


-----


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

i checked a picture and my system SSD is on the SATA 6Gb (white one)

specs says:
*Chipset Intel® X79* : 
2 x port(s) SATA 6 Gb/s, [white]
4 x port(s) SATA 3 Gb/s, [blue]
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
*Contrôleur Marvell® PCIe 9128* : 
2 x port(s) SATA 6 Gb/s, [white]
*Contrôleur ASMedia® ASM1061* : 
2 x port(s) Power eSATA 6Gb/s, [green]

i assume i'm on the intel chipset. Thing is, the 2 white remaining are for the SSD caching, so where are the Marvell?


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

Refer to 2-2 of your motherboard manual (English version). 


Please remove any CD/DVD virtualization software, such as Daemon Tools/Alcohol 120%, as they use a driver called sptd.sys that is known to cause BSODs. Use add/remove programs to remove the software. After removing the software, use the sptd.sys uninstaller to remove sptd.sys from the system by choosing to *uninstall* the software through the installer utility.



-----


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

I removed DT and used the program to clear my system from sptd.sys. BSOD still appears
I checked the user manual and the marvell ports are the other white ones. Here is a sticker "ssd caching" on them. Is that a problem if i put my ssd on them?


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

There shouldn't be a problem putting the SSD on the SSD caching ports; you may experience slower boot times after doing so, though. It is not recommended as a solution, just as a troubleshooting step. See if connecting to the Marvell ports provides stability. 



-----


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

i let the computer run all the day with that and still crashing


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

Can you remove one of the SSDs and just run Windows off of the other one? 

If that does not solve it, try doing the same with the SSD you remove (swap them for each other), and see if it will run stable on one SSD or the other. 

If you still have problems, swap both SSDs for a platter HDD and see if that provides stability. We should rule out a possible bad SSD and/or incompatibility overall with SSDs before moving to other troubleshooting steps. 



-----


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

i can't, windows is installed on the Corsair and the other one is dedicated to games. 
Since i've put the SSd on the other SSd ports, it seems system is more stable and crash less often.
I installed some new drivers and i'm going to see if that works. 
To be honest i'm resignated if this still don't work


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

If it still does not work, why not at least do as I suggested.

You have to ask yourself: What is more important? 
Having a computer that does not crash?


Having games that play on a computer that crashes?

It's your computer; we can only give troubleshooting steps to help you fix it. It is up to you whether or not you want to follow them. 



-----


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

of course you're right. I'll let you know if crashes still appears with these new drivers.



writhziden said:


> If you still have problems, swap both SSDs for a platter HDD and see if that provides stability. We should rule out a possible bad SSD and/or incompatibility overall with SSDs before moving to other troubleshooting steps.


my system was stable before i had my SSD by the way


----------



## WildZ

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

it seems my computer didn't crashed today, my new drivers seems to be the good ones.

Anyway, thank you for the support and the advises


----------



## writhziden

*Re: BSOD storport.sys*

You're welcome. Please keep us updated over the coming weeks as to whether the system continues to be stable.

Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*. 



-----


----------

